# VCR issues



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

What cables are you using to connect it?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

How are you connecting it? AV cable? RF cable connection? What exactly is the problem? No picture? No sound? Snowy picture? 
Are you selecting the proper input or channel?


----------



## Marq1 (May 31, 2021)

What's a VCR?


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

the vcr has the red and white plugs and s-video, the tv has the colored plugs also and hdmi but no s-video, so we use the red and white cables. the tv just says no signal, and we have tried all the input selections and tried all the cables in all the different slots - just says no signal. the machine works when plugged into the sony tv.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Have you changed the visio over to the "channel" you connected it to?


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

shirbon said:


> the vcr has the red and white plugs and s-video, the tv has the colored plugs also and hdmi but no s-video, so we use the red and white cables. the tv just says no signal, and we have tried all the input selections and tried all the cables in all the different slots - just says no signal. the machine works when plugged into the sony tv.


Do you have a model number of the Viz tv? Chances are you might be using the component jacks. There will be 5 RCA plugs for them, RGB and 2 for audio - R&W. Some tvs had a composite connection hidden in the component jacks. One jack was half yellow and half green I believe.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Red and white is only the R&L audio. You also need the yellow for video.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

shirbon said:


> we use the red and white cables


Red and white are left and right audio only - no video. If the s-video is all you have out from the vcr, and only hdmi in on the TV, you'll need a s-video to HDMI converter. 


shirbon said:


> the tv has the colored plugs also


Those are typically audio output from the TV for an external sound system.

The vcr/dvd only has analog video output. Typically, the only analog input on a flat screen TV is a coax (F-connector). If you don't have a coax out from the vcr and a coax input on the TV, you'll have to convert analog to digital.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

If the TV receives ATSC (Digital) signals, it may not work with a device outputting NTSC (analog) signals. I don't know if the current round of ATSC receivers will receive NTSC or not. You *may *be able to connect the VCR, start it and rescan the TV.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If the TV has only HDMI inputs, it won't accept analog signals. As far as I know, the only analog/digital input in use is the coax f-connector. Last time I checked, the coax inputs still connected to an analog tuner, but if there may not be a coax input on the TV. If it has a yellow RCA, or a set of Red, Green and Blue RCA jacks, those are analog, also.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

the same colored cords plug into the sony tv and work fine and it is a newer tv then the vizio. the vizio is a Model : 
D32f-E1.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

the VCR connections


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

the tv connections


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The Vizio tv's have the plugs. They are dual purpose and the purpose must be selected in the menu options. They can be used for component or composite and that function is selectable in the menu.

I think composite is for a cd player and componet is what you need for a VCR.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yes, we set it to component for the input and get nothing


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It should work if you use theses connection on the VCR










To these connections on the TV


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

joed said:


> It should work if you use theses connection on the VCR
> To these connections on the TV


...if you set the TV to *composite* video. For *component* video, you need cables to all 5 RCA jacks on the TV, connected to the green, blue and red "component video out" and the red and white "audio out" on the VCR.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

HotRodx10 said:


> ..if you set the TV to *composite* video. For *component* video, you need cables to all 5 RCA jacks on the TV, connected to the green, blue and red "component video out" and the red and white "audio out" on the VCR.


You could also use the 5 cable setup with component out and audio out, but it should work with only the three cables.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

joed said:


> You could also use the 5 cable setup with component out and audio out, but it should work with only the three cables.


I agree. I just wanted to note that for the 3 cables setup (yellow for video and white and red for audio), the TV needs to be set for *composite* video input.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

dont know how to set it for composite, the only input selections are tv - component - hdmi. I will try the cables the way joed shows and give an update


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

shirbon said:


> dont know how to set it for composite, the only input selections are tv - component - hdmi.


The setting for component may work for composite also, since they share the same jack (the green/yellow one), but if you have a couple extra RCA cables, you can set it up for component video, which will give you better picture quality.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

BRAVO to joed, hooked the cables up that way and it works. thank you everyone for your input. I couldn't be happier


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

shirbon said:


> yes, we set it to component for the input and get nothing


 And after that setting you are selecting the correct input source using the tv remote?

And have the TV video set to native and not upscale? VCR does 480 and there is almost no way to upscale that to 1080.


----------

